# Skeeter Pee and the bash



## prowlin4reds (Feb 28, 2017)

So every year a fishing forum I am on has a bash. It's a way to get together and meet folks in real life. The feller that hosts it has had my skeeter pee before so I offered to make a batch and bring some. I brought better than 6 gallons.





It was a big hit, as we know that stuff just goes with BBQ. I gave a few friends bottles to take home. One of them sent me this pic. He had opened the bottle to share with his girl friend.





Later he sent me this pic......




Needless to say they loved it.


----------



## Stevelaz (Feb 28, 2017)

That is fricking funny! Im making my first batch now.! I wonder if it will have the same effect on my wife? lol


----------



## prowlin4reds (Mar 6, 2017)

If you get enough in her I'm sure it will. LOL
It's good stuff and just lends itself well to cookouts.


----------

